# Teaching English job in Canaries or Andalucia



## afurneaux (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,
I'm a 22 year old Psychology graduate from the University of Birmingham. I plan to get a CELTA teaching qualification soon with the plan of moving out to either the Canaries or Andalucia. 
I have no previous teaching experience, but i have spent 3 months in Brazil and 2 months in Mexico volunteering with children, a month in Malaga learning Spanish and 3 months in Madrid doing conversational English with Spanish university student. I can also speak an intermediate level of Spanish and going to work (as a waitress) in Tenerife for 3 months in a few weeks where i hope to improve my Spanish further.
With the job market the way it is at the moment, is it completely unrealistic to expect to get a job teaching English once i am CELTA qualified, given that i don't have any previous teaching experience or is it a realistic possibility?
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

afurneaux said:


> Hi,
> I'm a 22 year old Psychology graduate from the University of Birmingham. I plan to get a CELTA teaching qualification soon with the plan of moving out to either the Canaries or Andalucia.
> I have no previous teaching experience, but i have spent 3 months in Brazil and 2 months in Mexico volunteering with children, a month in Malaga learning Spanish and 3 months in Madrid doing conversational English with Spanish university student. I can also speak an intermediate level of Spanish and going to work (as a waitress) in Tenerife for 3 months in a few weeks where i hope to improve my Spanish further.
> With the job market the way it is at the moment, is it completely unrealistic to expect to get a job teaching English once i am CELTA qualified, given that i don't have any previous teaching experience or is it a realistic possibility?
> ...


No it's not unrealistic, you'll be well on track to getting a job in an academy here in Spain! Just make sure you do the CELTA or Trinity qualification which are well recognised and not a "TEFL" qualification which may be a good course but may well not be.
There's a ton of info on the forum about teaching TEFL so have a dig


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

As long as you get the right teaching qualification mentioned by PW, and understand that the hours may well be anti social ( evenings, etc,), part time and pay low. 600- 800€ per month has been mentioned quite often.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> As long as you get the right teaching qualification mentioned by PW, and understand that the hours may well be anti social ( evenings, etc,), part time and pay low. 600- 800€ per month has been mentioned quite often.


That's the info I thought s/he would dig up


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Languages academies are springing up around here (Gran Canaria) like weeds over the last couple of years, and there seems to be a strong demand for their services.

The time to apply for a job is now as most of them work on a pseudo academic year starting in late sept/oct and running through to june. Consequently they try to "staff-up" for their start of year. It can be a lot more difficult to get a regular hours job in one after the start of their year as they wont have any vacancies


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

New teachers at my Academy are contracted for 10 months (end Sept to end July) with the option of August depending on the amount of Summer students. As said above the hours aren't great, mornings 9 until 2 and evenings from 4 until 10. The average working hours are usually between 26 and 30 a week. We also work on Saturday mornings. The salary is 1200 a month before deductions depending on experience.

This is not an advertisement and is for information only, please remove it if you feel I am advertising.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here the pay is typically between 12 and 15 euros an hour take home depending on experience and negotiating skills (I used to work in one and still know people who do). Though white envelopes are common so don't expect to see all of that on your nominia (official payslip)

In my experience the academies here tend to initially contract you for some regular classes of about 10 to16 hours a week, but after a few months you'll find your self doing more additional hours because they get lots of walk-ins wanting one on one classes etc.

Most classes are late afternoon and evening, though if the academy has "company" contracts these tend to happen first thing in the morning (8 to 10) or lunch time (1 to 3)


----------

